# Need a picture of front dash of 69 gto...



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

I bought a 69 but the interior is missing pretty much everything and will need to be completely redone. Wondering if someone can send me a picture of their 69 front dash so I know where the radio, A/C ect... would be


----------



## rickmpontiac (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't have a 69, but maybe a suggestion. This book could be invaluable during the life of your project - https://www.opgi.com/gto/109238A/ You can find it at several online retailers.

Pontiac GTO Restoration Guide, 1964-72 by Paul Zazarine


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Just google 69 gto dash and go to images, all kinds of pics.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do these photos from my '69 help you?


















Bear


----------

